# hamm coach trips june



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

hi all,
just wondering if you know of any coach trips to hamm in june, ideally going from the north east. if going from elsewhere in the country please still let me know as i could catch the train etc. i know its miles off but just want to know if there will be any trips available!
thanks!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Have a look in the shows section of this very website mate - `Coachtotheshow` usually advertise in there - would assume they`d be doing the June show, but it`s very early to be thinking before the March one for them tbh.


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

awesome  thanks for the info!! i know its rather early but if we cant get a coach trip there then we will maybe have to think about other options. im a bit of a pain too once i get something in my head i have to try and get it sorted asap.: victory:


----------

